# [Full Detail] BMW 335D Coupé - 2009



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there!

I always loved this model... the anterior was good, but this it's just amazing!

It's been a while since I wanted to Detail one of these, and fortunately the oportunity apeared. And for the first one, nothing better like the "diesel M3" 

When he arrived, was raining a lot. Let's see how it was...



















Not bad at all, just wet. The wheels were in good shape.










The engine had a litle bit of dust. With just 1 year, that's normal.



















The interior, a litle bit more dirty, due to the rain.



















I started with the wash and decontamination. Not much contaminants as expected.

After drying it, let's mesure the paint. The reading go from...




























to...










Mesurements made, lets turn on the light's and see the real state of the paint.





































A poor polishing made in BMW. Also the area with lower readings.



















They also polished the bumpers...










The worst part was the boot. Lot's of deep defects, made by... yep, a poor wash in BMW.










Let's begin the paint correction. Bonnet before and after.



















Zoom, manual focus, no doubts about the perfect finish.



















Going around the rest of the car. A serie of "before and after" pictures.





































The only "50-50" picture. This panel was in good shape, but we still can seed diferences..










Taillights treated.



















Engine detailed.




























Pictures of the interior already finished.























































Time to protect the paint. I choose Swissvax Saphir.










All ready, let's see some pictures inside the garage. There's some dust on the pait, due to the estatic electricity, sorry for that.




































































































And some photos in the exterior to see all the gloss of the paint.









































































And with that I say farewell.










See you next time!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Loads of pics!! nice job bud.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful result, lovely car!


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work! Well done mate!:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb correction and stunning paint finish on a beautiful car! 

Alan W


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job mate
Lovely car


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks to all!

This one was made last year. I'm gonna try to step up and put some more Detail's as soon as possible


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Stunning finish... If you're ever passing through Bristol......:buffer:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Reggie-Z4 said:


> Stunning finish... If you're ever passing through Bristol......:buffer:


It's a bit far from Portugal, but... lol

Thanks for the coment


----------

